# 使用gentoo的目的

## soulsnake

我是一个linux新手 目前接触linux大约1年时间 用过redhat ubuntu 目前想更深入的学习linux 

想请教各位 目前gentoo最大的用途是什么 感觉一般都是通过gentoo来学习linux的 

gentoo的优点是速度 ，但是如果实际应用服务器话 其后期配置会不会很繁琐 稳定性有没有保证

----------

## r0bertz

省事

如果你是懒人，就用gentoo吧

----------

## acevery

gentoo是让你用着省心，学习是附带的效果。

这是我用了2年多gentoo的最大体会。

----------

## big

gentoo用起来方便吧，操作系统吗，就是个工具，用着顺手就行。至于学习GNU/Linux的话，用各个发行版都可以，这个差别不大，但各个发行版的特点不同，存在一个个人喜好选择。

----------

## r0bertz

 *flyinflash wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   省事
> 
> 如果你是懒人，就用 
> 
> ubuntu

 

用gentoo是勤快一时，懒惰一世

----------

## EricHsu

 *soulsnake wrote:*   

> 我是一个linux新手 目前接触linux大约1年时间 用过redhat ubuntu 目前想更深入的学习linux 

 

用你觉得最舒服的 linux 发行版来提升自己的 linux 技能, 不要刻意追求 cool 或者难的东西.

Linus 大哥就连 debian 都不用, 用 redhat (没记错的话).

关键是搞清楚自己要学什么.

就我个人看, Gentoo 最大的学习价值在它的安装过程, 这阶段可以让我们对一个所谓的 "发行版" 是怎么来的, 有个深刻的认识.

之后, Gentoo 本身不再存在多特别, 和别的 Linux 上得不到的学习意义 - 除非我们有兴趣接触它的 portage, 而这不是 Linux 的全部, 从个人 "好处" 的角度, 我们也不能指着学会 portage 的一些东西就能找到多好的工作, 涨多少的工资  :Smile: 

如果觉得上面都不是你想要的, 不必用 Gentoo 来 "深入学习linux".

我们公司的工程师有用 Arch 的, Ubuntu 的, Debian 的, 他们都是因为熟悉那个发行版而用它们, 然后都能在这些 "不同的" Linux 下同样有效地完成自己的工作, 学到想学的东西, 得到想要的快乐.

 *Quote:*   

> 想请教各位 目前gentoo最大的用途是什么 感觉一般都是通过gentoo来学习linux的 
> 
> gentoo的优点是速度 ，但是如果实际应用服务器话 其后期配置会不会很繁琐 稳定性有没有保证

 

Gentoo 的最大优势之处在于她的 portage 这一包管理器 (package manager) 的独特性所带来的极大的定制性.

而这定制性是双面刀, 能掌控她的, 能用得出神入化; 掌控不了得, 就郁闷得头痛欲裂 - 等你上了 Gentoo 轨道, 相信会对我得小结有深刻体会 :Smile: 

至于速度, "啥都自己编译" 是 gentoo 的一大 "特色", 具体自己编译的/优化的代码快多少, 值得打个问号, 但是对一些 Gentoo 粉丝来说 (比如我, 哈哈), 看着自己编译就觉得快乐的, 自然喜欢啦.

我们公司服务器用的是 gentoo.

服务器配置这事情基本上是一劳永逸的, 配好了, 基本不会经常动, 哪个 Linux 发行版都一样.

在好的 SA (system administrator) 手里, 什么系统都会配置得很稳定的 (包括 windows, 哈哈);

在不好的 SA 手里, 多牛的系统都会被折腾得千疮百孔.

另外, 这里有篇帖子值得读读:

今天刚接触gentoo谈下感觉吧

----------

## RayFredPip

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *soulsnake wrote:*   我是一个linux新手 目前接触linux大约1年时间 用过redhat ubuntu 目前想更深入的学习linux  
> 
> 用你觉得最舒服的 linux 发行版来提升自己的 linux 技能, 不要刻意追求 cool 或者难的东西.
> 
> Linus 大哥就连 debian 都不用, 用 redhat (没记错的话).
> ...

 

Linus uses *Fedora* ,which is considered to be more automated and stable enough to work on in his opinion: )

But don't just follow his choice WITHOUT your own reason, it's personal choice most of the time.

Take one as you want and try it seriously. Regarding to the question that why Gentoo or similar, I suggest you to read the online document on this topic first to get a general idea. Basicly the philosophical idea.

Different people have different meaning experiencing with Linux-based Operating Systems. Well in my opinion, it's not a question whether it can help you with your study or work but whether you want or not.

----------

## ziqingmao

确实是方便

----------

## ziqingmao

easy to use

----------

## cee1

一劳永逸，跟进别的发行版，往往在他新发行版释出时下载安装镜像（然后重装或者“升级”系统），而gentoo是平滑逐渐更新的，一次安装，永久使用，之后只要升级就行了。

同时，如果想玩新的软件，或者喜欢定制，选择gentoo比其他发行版少很多阻力的。

而且由于gentoo以前安装是手把手编译配置的（现在有GUI的安装向导了），所以相关文档多且详细，系统布局合理，相对其他版本更加容易了解

----------

## doubledr

说方便其实我觉得debian系的比gentoo还方便……定制和高性能才是gentoo的强项。

----------

## xf3i

 *doubledr wrote:*   

> 说方便其实我觉得debian系的比gentoo还方便……定制和高性能才是gentoo的强项。

 

我也有同感，我就安装了这两个系统。debian你不用担心什么版本问题，unstable就很稳定,完全平滑升级，版本过度在sarge之前版本有点小问题，现在已经没问题了。

----------

## inweiyu

如果为了好用

那最新的ubuntu肯定是最好的选择

我ubuntu用了不少时间了，apt确实非常方便

安装速度比gentoo快好多，因为gentoo需要编译，我装kde用了整整一夜，第2天早上起来还没编译完

----------

## MACHINE

 *inweiyu wrote:*   

> 如果为了好用
> 
> 那最新的ubuntu肯定是最好的选择
> 
> 我ubuntu用了不少时间了，apt确实非常方便
> ...

 

ubuntu很多没有用的服务和应用程序，如果有ubuntu一开始就让用户定义自己的缺省应用程序，再把资源消耗减少一些，就有实用价值了。

我的gentoo都安装在只有256~512兆的P4老式计算机上，用distcc/ccache加速编译。

在这种老式计算机上，试过ubuntu/debian/fedora/SuSE，那速度还不如用Windows呢。

gentoo的维护很方便，比ubuntu之类的省时不省力的发布版简单多了。

gentoo就是快、精简、坚固。

如果gentoo不稳定，那肯定是因为加了“欧三”和“波浪”。呵呵。

----------

## SeaTiger

如果賤兔用得好,安裝出來的服務器是最快的.

----------

